# E-cig vapping!!



## ivhadhightimes (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey all I'm going to make my first batch of e-juice (with weed of course). So Iv been doing a lot of research into this, and have got myself a manual Joye 510 E-cig as it the best for the job in hand. I will be using a crock-pot to brew the E-juice and will be using hash at a 1g to 4ml ratio. What I'm asking is if I should use Propylene Glycol or Vegetable Glycerin?


----------



## nasel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you got a link to the process?


----------



## nameno (Feb 6, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## ivhadhightimes (Feb 9, 2013)

it worked but i found that it kept blocking and messing up the atomizer. So after a few atomize and a couple of days of vapping I rolled a joint and put it in the draw.


----------



## Firstoffallen (Feb 11, 2013)

check this out kinda pricy but no issues and my pateints seem to like it alot (will be my next purchase ) http://www.ploom.com/pax


----------



## Grifsta (Feb 28, 2013)

haha my fatherinlaw wanted me to find a way to make his "e-cig in to a e-joint".... sure he would love it if there was a easy way to do it at home.


----------



## Firstoffallen (Mar 20, 2013)

they actually sell those at the dispensarys in Cali the lil cartdrige things for the e cigs kinda a new fad out there


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I made a topic in cooking with cannabis section there is a decent amount of posts on this topic there, and a few people posted pictures on what they have done to extract the thc into vg/pg, be warned a few recipes require months for the juice to steep.

Also I believe there is a thread in concentrates on this subject.

Finally lol you can vape straight bho, bubble, ISO, with adapters like the thermovape dart, or omicron carts (tho they use a odd threading so you will need a adapter to fit ur ecig) !


----------

